# Working females in heat - excessive blood loss?



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a question about something I've been curious about. My 2.5 y/o Dutch hasn't had her 3rd heat yet but I expect she will soon so that's got me thinking about something I noticed with her. In the past when I've done work with her during her heat cycle (on a back tie or just during vigorous play) there are certain times when she appears to lose a considerable amount of blood. Better described it's not during the entire session but better likened to what it would look like it she had been severely cut. This may happen once or twice during the session depending upon how long it is.

Has anyone else experienced this with their females? I've never seen this happen with any other dog I've owned so it is a little concerning primarily because there is so much blood released when it happens.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't noticed this with Danni, but she's my first intact female. I'm interested in hearing others' experiences though.


----------



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

When working with my female dutchie during her heat cycle there may be small drops of blood here and there but never does it look like she is cut and bleeding. I usually work her in my garage during her heat cycle and from the small drops of blood that I can see, there is not much to worry about. I would considered not working your female during her heat cycle if she is losing more that a few drops of blood.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

We just worked for 5 days straight with Dosta while my girl was in heat, and didn't see any issues - What you're describing doesn't sound right. You might want to have that checked out.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

I find that when I crate my female during her heat this happens. Exercise works the blood out after sitting in the crate all at once rather than little by little. I try not to crate her during that time just because I don't think its good for them to let it sit inside them. Kind of like a women that just had a baby is encouraged to not just lay there but to walk around as much as her body allows. Could of completely misunderstood what yourf saying though.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

jamie lind said:


> I find that when I crate my female during her heat this happens. Exercise works the blood out after sitting in the crate all at once rather than little by little. I try not to crate her during that time just because I don't think its good for them to let it sit inside them. Kind of like a women that just had a baby is encouraged to not just lay there but to walk around as much as her body allows. Could of completely misunderstood what yourf saying though.


Thats what I was gonna guess... that and, while I don't have a vagina and thus don't have a period, I *have* noticed they make those feminine products in various "flow capacities", as such I'd conclude the "output" of one female's particulars compared to the "output" of another varies by a wide margin... so maybe you have a "high flow" kinda gal coupled with you're damming it up a bit prior and then "working" it out of her.

Any "rigorous activity" I've found can really peak the amount of blood that comes out of those things if you're in a pinch and can't wait till her period has past ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

have her stand upright against something with front paws up, in a controlled area, to drain....


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

This thread is becoming hilarious. 

+1 on the change in physical position releasing pent up flow. That could also explain the difference between girls if she is crated immediately prior to work and another female isn't. As a woman, I feel qualified to confirm that vigorous exercise can dramatically increase flow temporarily in human women, and it usually results in a slightly shorter period. Cleaning you out, as it were. My husband caught a brief glimpse once and was ready to rush me to emergency. He still wonders out loud how we can lose so much blood and still function, poor man.  And yes, there is a wide variation (spotting to a blood bath) between what is normal, also in human women and can also be very different over a lifetime. Don't get me started on what life was like after having my baby. 

I've never had an intact bitch before, but I would think that it's possible what you're seeing is something similar. Do you see any changes in behaviour that aren't explained by the heat hormones? If she is acting normally, eating, drinking, walking properly, not in obvious pain, looking perky I don't think I'd be terribly worried. If the flow doesn't slow down again quickly or she seems off I think it would be wise to speak to a vet. Ultimately, you know her best and if something is actually wrong you are in a good position to recognize it.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> have her stand upright against something with front paws up, in a controlled area, to drain....


Oh my :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Leah Hein said:


> This thread is becoming hilarious.
> 
> +1 on the change in physical position releasing pent up flow. That could also explain the difference between girls if she is crated immediately prior to work and another female isn't. As a woman, I feel qualified to confirm that vigorous exercise can dramatically increase flow temporarily in human women, and it usually results in a slightly shorter period. Cleaning you out, as it were. My husband caught a brief glimpse once and was ready to rush me to emergency. He still wonders out loud how we can lose so much blood and still function, poor man.  And yes, there is a wide variation (spotting to a blood bath) between what is normal, also in human women and can also be very different over a lifetime. Don't get me started on what life was like after having my baby.


Ha ha, I found the guy perspectives on this funny and kind of curious. I started to respond and removed it thinking it was TMI but I see that your response is nearly identical to what I said about the flow, age, exertion, etc. all being the same or very similar to what it is in a woman. I had a feeling what I was seeing from her while probably not something everyone sees from their own dog likely wasn't anything to worry about.

About that having a baby stuff I don't know about any of that. I have heard it changes a woman but I never asked anyone about it. I had a friend who got with an older woman when he was about 20 or so, I guess she had a few kids or something and evidently much to his surprise it was a little bit different down there. To this day even as terribe as his description of that encounter was it still makes me laugh.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha, I found the guy perspectives on this funny and kind of curious. I started to respond and removed it thinking it was TMI but I see that your response is nearly identical to what I said about the flow, age, exertion, etc. all being the same or very similar to what it is in a woman. I had a feeling what I was seeing from her while probably not something everyone sees from their own dog likely wasn't anything to worry about.
> 
> About that having a baby stuff I don't know about any of that. I have heard it changes a woman but I never asked anyone about it. I had a friend who got with an older woman when he was about 20 or so, I guess she had a few kids or something and evidently much to his surprise it was a little bit different down there. To this day even as terribe as his description of that encounter was it still makes me laugh.


I know right?! I was wavering over the TMI myself but I figured they were big boys and if they are going to stick their noses into a girly thread like this they can take it. 

On the baby subject, there is no way pushing a 9 pounder with unusually wide shoulders through a hole that small isn't going to leave a mark, but thankfully when you're younger, didn't gain too much extra weight and you only do it once it's not such a big deal. If I was on kid number 5, I might have something different to say. My original comment had more to do with the hmm, sudden massive blood loss over the next 2 days. You get all kinds of useless advise before having a baby, but if any woman was ever truly honest about the first week after birth, there would be many more frustrated men in the world. :twisted:

To any guy reading this whose significant other is expecting, buy an extra large pack of the largest maxi pads you can find and just before she's due, open up 5 or 6 (without taking off the paper covering the sticky bits) and run water over them. Then stack them in the freezer. You will be her man-God for the rest of your ever-loving life. I promise.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

My wife cured me of being shy about talking about these things by making me return the the box of panty liners that I bought by mistake, and explaining to the smartass teenage girl that they wernt defective, and I had just bought the panty liners by mistake and I really wanted maxipads.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

just saying, my bitch spots rather normally. drips and drops here and there, nothing major. moderately clean. dont notice alot when she works when she is heat either too much.

she has not been in a crate for any length of time for a yer or so now..

the dog likes to come up and put her paws up on the armrest and gets pets and hugs...

last time she was in heat, I inadvertently allowed her to get her stupid ball in her mouth and come up and stand next to my seat while watching the ufc fights, for a hug and some petting. she stood there for 5 minutes or so. not even thinking about it.

when I felt my sock was wet I looked down, and it looked like I got shot in my leg, pants socks and carpet drenching.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Leah Hein said:


> To any guy reading this whose significant other is expecting, buy an extra large pack of the largest maxi pads you can find and just before she's due, open up 5 or 6 (without taking off the paper covering the sticky bits) and run water over them. Then stack them in the freezer. You will be her man-God for the rest of your ever-loving life. I promise.


Alright, I gotta ask. Just what the heck would that be used for? :-k Maybe not what as in where but I am having a hard time understanding what that would be for.

And Joby, that's terrible. She's needs some of those cute little pants to wear in the house.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> Alright, I gotta ask. Just what the heck would that be used for? :-k Maybe not what as in where but I am having a hard time understanding what that would be for.


How to explain this one politely... Well, even though kids are rather smooth, giving birth has much more in common with pushing out one of those large rectangular box cheese graters. It does...damage. You can't take pain meds if you're nursing so it's either tough it out or sit on something cold. When you get them soaking wet, the gel they use in maxi pads freezes but stays kinda flexible and the top layer keeps the ice off of your skin so they are darn near perfect for any kind of injury that requires a more delicate touch. I mean, I could sit on a bag of peas, but it's hard to hide that and it's no help when childbirth results in the heaviest period of your life.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

mods please  lock this thread NOW


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> mods please lock this thread NOW


 Come on, Joby, whatever for? No threats, no bad attitudes, no animal fighting, no examples of people responding badly...... Maybe To Much Information for you, but fact of life for us. Live and learn.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> Come on, Joby, whatever for? No threats, no bad attitudes, no animal fighting, no examples of people responding badly...... Maybe To Much Information for you, but fact of life for us. Live and learn.


that was what us flatlanders call a Joke


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> that was what us flatlanders call a Joke


I figured that. But do love to embarrass the men because its a topic that guys mentally shy away from. Like the time I was pulling duty with a bunch of young guys and I made them figure up how many years involve Kotex products. Probably need to buy stock as they will never go bust. To much repeat business.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> mods please  lock this thread NOW


Big baby


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

So I got some real good information out of this thread in a mere 20 posts.

The first is that Wasabi is normal but probably needs maxipads and shorts to wear while working, childbirth is like a meat grinder, Joby can't tell jokes, some guys are in touch with their feminine side, and if I ever have a need for a cold pack in that area I know exactly what to do. But most of all, I'm never having sex again unless it's with a guy that's had a vasectomy or I reach menopause.

Good talk guys.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> So I got some real good information out of this thread in a mere 20 posts.
> 
> The first is that Wasabi is normal but probably needs maxipads and shorts to wear while working, childbirth is like a meat grinder, Joby can't tell jokes, some guys are in touch with their feminine side, and if I ever have a need for a cold pack in that area I know exactly what to do. But most of all, I'm never having sex again unless it's with a guy that's had a vasectomy or I reach menopause.
> 
> Good talk guys.


ROFL Good to hear it was a fruitful discussion!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Leah Hein said:


> ROFL Good to hear it was a fruitful discussion!



Ditto. My first and last was a C-section. It would appear that some things are worth missing out on.

T


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Ditto. My first and last was a C-section. It would appear that some things are worth missing out on.
> 
> T


Ha ha, my God yes. I was wondering why on earth it was that I never heard about any of this. Seems I know about most every other naughty, nasty, terrible thing; but this, it somehow got past me. I feel both cheated and horrified. How odd of a combination of emotions to have.

Now I get what Kim Kardashian was going on and on about when she was quoted saying she'll never get her body back. She meant something completely different from what I was thinking...


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha, my God yes. I was wondering why on earth it was that I never heard about any of this. Seems I know about most every other naughty, nasty, terrible thing; but this, it somehow got past me. I feel both cheated and horrified. How odd of a combination of emotions to have.
> 
> Now I get what Kim Kardashian was going on and on about when she was quoted saying she'll never get her body back. She meant something completely different from what I was thinking...


Yeah, the nasty side of human reproduction. Even after you heal, you never really feel the same as before. I look at it as a point of pride in terms of survival. If I can handle 15 hours of pain and humiliation I know I can survive pretty much anything. I never guessed it would make me mentally harder. Knowing then what I know now likely would have made me reconsider the whole kid thing, but looking at her I couldn't regret it.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's a beautiful child. No way anyone could regret that.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Leah, I gotta give you credit for this fun and informative thread. I imagine that everything you said was the truth. It might not be the same experience for every woman but there's not too many people that can be as honest as you were and not be bothered by it.

I mean, that's what honesty does. It makes people a little uncomfortable. The good thing about that or people like that is you never have to wonder if they meant what they said.

I think your daughter is going to have an awesome life with and because of you.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, I can't imagine regretting anything about it and mine took 4 days of me thinking I wanted natural child birth labor. I was completely pissed however about what the books DIDN'T tell you about breast feeding and finding out that the Laleche League was a cult. During it, I don't think you think about how hard it is only getting them here safe and then keeping them safe. I still remember trying to stay awake to hear the apgar scores and then waking up the next morning thinking I was alive and he was 100% healthy. Life was good. 18 years later, he's still my greatest creation and the best part of me.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> So I got some real good information out of this thread in a mere 20 posts.
> 
> The first is that Wasabi is normal but probably needs maxipads and shorts to wear while working, childbirth is like a meat grinder, Joby can't tell jokes, some guys are in touch with their feminine side, and if I ever have a need for a cold pack in that area I know exactly what to do. But most of all, I'm never having sex again unless it's with a guy that's had a vasectomy or I reach menopause.
> 
> Good talk guys.



Four sisters and raised two daughters. That and just a month or so shy of 68. 
Ain't no way I can get embarrassed anymore. Fact is those frozen maxi pads might be kinda nice on my bony old butt. 
My dear, sweet, innocent wife keeps calling her new Ipad her mini pad and *"I"* should get embarrasses over web posts?! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> That's a beautiful child. No way anyone could regret that.


Thank you, she's my naughty little angel.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> Leah, I gotta give you credit for this fun and informative thread. I imagine that everything you said was the truth. It might not be the same experience for every woman but there's not too many people that can be as honest as you were and not be bothered by it.
> 
> I mean, that's what honesty does. It makes people a little uncomfortable. The good thing about that or people like that is you never have to wonder if they meant what they said.
> 
> I think your daughter is going to have an awesome life with and because of you.


That is a very sweet thing to say, I'm always terrified I'll screw her up. 

Absolutely, everyone has a different experience. My mother had both of her kids in about 20 minutes but she had no complications and we were around 7 pounds instead of 9. She was with me when my girl was born and was horrified by how different it can go when something isn't quite right.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Ohhhhhh, I can't imagine regretting anything about it and mine took 4 days of me thinking I wanted natural child birth labor. I was completely pissed however about what the books DIDN'T tell you about breast feeding and finding out that the Laleche League was a cult. During it, I don't think you think about how hard it is only getting them here safe and then keeping them safe. I still remember trying to stay awake to hear the apgar scores and then waking up the next morning thinking I was alive and he was 100% healthy. Life was good. 18 years later, he's still my greatest creation and the best part of me.
> 
> T


So many things are conveniently left out, hey? This one mom blogger I like posted about what she would bring as a gift if you invited her to your baby shower. Forget the baby booties, it was all the good stuff you really need in the first couple weeks that no one warns you about. She wished someone had given her containers of preparation H!  

I wanted the whole natural birth thing, but I was getting close to preeclamptic, they had to do an emergency induction and my body wasn't interested in cooperating. My daughter was finally born at 1 in the morning during a nurse shift change. They wheeled us back to our room immediately after and promptly forgot about us so I was exhausted but totally paranoid from the hormones and stayed awake the whole night watching her for any signs of a problem. I felt ripped off because no one warned me about how hard it would be to keep the hormone-related paranoia and protectiveness at a reasonable level. I didn't feel myself for like 4 months afterward but my hubby and mom said I hid it well and didn't turn into a raging B, so I guess that's something.

I know exactly what you mean. At 2.5 years old she is more perfect than ever. Even when I catch her putting my new red lipstick on our siamese.](*,)


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Bob Scott said:


> Four sisters and raised two daughters. That and just a month or so shy of 68.
> Ain't no way I can get embarrassed anymore. Fact is those frozen maxi pads might be kinda nice on my bony old butt.
> My dear, sweet, innocent wife keeps calling her new Ipad her mini pad and *"I"* should get embarrasses over web posts?! :lol: :lol: :wink:


You are a real man Bob, good on ya. ;-);-)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, got to thinking that maxi pad thing would work for anything you want to put a cold pack on something that's irregularly shapped. Like if you have to put cold on a dog's leg? Or folded up across the back of your neck. I remember one of the dogs getting a serous pad cut and my grandmother matter-of-factly wrapping it up in a Kotex. I was pretty young and never dreamed those things had other uses. Like using tampons to plug up wounds or stop nosebleeds (aka Rhino Rockets) - and missed making my fortune.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

This is great creative thinking. I'm glad I'm not the only one that put some thought into how or where else you might use those iced maxi's. Course it led me into all kinds of other thinking but that was fun too. LOL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Muhamed Ali, as many boxers do, had hands that took a lot of beating and injury. Putting a Maxi Pad on his hands was a part of his wrapping before a fight. Very few fighters had hands that didn't take a beating.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I have a question about something I've been curious about. My 2.5 y/o Dutch hasn't had her 3rd heat yet but I expect she will soon so that's got me thinking about something I noticed with her. In the past when I've done work with her during her heat cycle (on a back tie or just during vigorous play) there are certain times when she appears to lose a considerable amount of blood. Better described it's not during the entire session but better likened to what it would look like it she had been severely cut. This may happen once or twice during the session depending upon how long it is.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this with their females? I've never seen this happen with any other dog I've owned so it is a little concerning primarily because there is so much blood released when it happens.



This is strictly anecdotal, but I've heard from club members that Boxers frequently have a heavy flow. No idea why.



Anyway, I'd probably give this Dutchy girl lots of water during heat and also record whether it's mainly following a while spent in a "pooling" position so you will have notes for the vet if that's ever necessary.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

One of my dutch bitches used to flow like that for a couple days. Looked like a pig had been slaughtered!

Agree on the birth process. Holy shit, mine was only 5 lbs and 6 weeks early, and I thought I'd bleed to death the first four weeks. The emergent induction is the worst part. Pitocin contractions freaking hurt!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

julie allen said:


> One of my dutch bitches used to flow like that for a couple days. Looked like a pig had been slaughtered!
> 
> Agree on the birth process. Holy shit, mine was only 5 lbs and 6 weeks early, and I thought I'd bleed to death the first four weeks. The emergent induction is the worst part. Pitocin contractions freaking hurt!


Yes, that's kind of what it looks like. :-& 

I still cannot believe that I've lived all these years in ignorance about what happens after child birth. I have to imagine that's got to make a woman feel a bit weak or off to lose all that blood afterwards. What's this other stuff about (emergent induction or pitocin contractions)? I never heard about any of that either. 

I don't know why but this is all very curious to me. Probably because I made the decision in my 20s to not have kids. I still don't understand it, but I figured something compelled me to feel that way so I should probably go with it.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, that's kind of what it looks like. :-&
> 
> I still cannot believe that I've lived all these years in ignorance about what happens after child birth. I have to imagine that's got to make a woman feel a bit weak or off to lose all that blood afterwards. What's this other stuff about (emergent induction or pitocin contractions)? I never heard about any of that either.
> 
> I don't know why but this is all very curious to me. Probably because I made the decision in my 20s to not have kids. I still don't understand it, but I figured something compelled me to feel that way so I should probably go with it.


Well I thought one was enough, so I have an 18 year old AND a 7 month old. Yeah...

Pitocin is pure hell. As if labor isn't bad enough. I had placenta abruptio, the placenta tore, causing major bleeding, my water broke 6 weeks early and no labor. So they induced me. Which led to 16 hours and a baby wrong side up. He didnt breathe on his own for three days. Scary stuff. All is great now, thank God.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Holy cow! That sounds scary.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, that's kind of what it looks like. :-&
> 
> I still cannot believe that I've lived all these years in ignorance about what happens after child birth. I have to imagine that's got to make a woman feel a bit weak or off to lose all that blood afterwards. What's this other stuff about (emergent induction or pitocin contractions)? I never heard about any of that either.
> 
> I don't know why but this is all very curious to me. Probably because I made the decision in my 20s to not have kids. I still don't understand it, but I figured something compelled me to feel that way so I should probably go with it.


There is such a push toward natural childbirth i.e. no drugs, preferably at home with a doula/midwife rather than in a hospital but my youngest step-daughter would absolutely have died, and my daughter and I would likely have died if I had been doing the home-birth thing. I didn't feel unwell, but my blood pressure had spiked and I was moving toward pre-eclampsia so a drug-free birth went out the window. Eclampsia is potentially fatal and the only fix is to have the baby. There are studies that show those meds including epidural drugs make it to the baby before birth, and can cause potentially serious problems with breathing and general function so I tried to avoid it like the plague. They manually broke my water and gave pitocin which is a drug that increases contractions. Pitocin contractions become really painful because your body is fighting it and isn't ready to have the baby. It forces things open that don't want to open. 

I did have an epidural for the last 2 hours to force the muscles to relax, but nobody handed me the button to add drugs so I only got a tiny bit and my baby was not affected. It was so small an amount that I still retained the ability to move my legs and push which isn't normally the case. Women try to avoid an epidural because it numbs your body, can slow labour, the baby doesn't necessarily come out quickly and you can't push, so the baby starts to show signs of stress and they do an emergency cesarian. It's classified as major abdominal surgery and means you can't lift anything, including your baby for like a month after. As much as vaginal birth does damage, cesarians come with a whole different set of issues. Babies are supposed to be squeezed on the way out because it forces the fluid and mucus out of their lungs in prep for breathing air and they also swallow beneficial bacteria on the way out that populates their gut and helps with digestion. The baby beside us in the hospital was a cesarian and I heard him wheezing, bubbling and gasping all night long. His mother was terrified. I'm still glad I went vaginal.

Caring for a child takes your whole self, so if you didn't feel like you wanted a baby that was the right call to make. Absolutely nothing wrong with that. I didn't think I would want a baby either, and then one day I realized I did.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Leah Hein said:


> Caring for a child takes your whole self, so if you didn't feel like you wanted a baby that was the right call to make. Absolutely nothing wrong with that. I didn't think I would want a baby either, and then one day I realized I did.


That's all very interesting. More stuff I did not know. 

About what you said above, I think that I realized there was a conflict in what I started doing careerwise as it relates to what you said about children being a full on investment of your entire self. I have simple but old fashioned values and I knew that I wanted to remain in the home for any children I might have. Truth is, I always liked the idea of being a wife and mother but I didn't want to compromise on how I wanted that to come together, which is probably why I decided to not have any children.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My two girls are 10 and 12 yrs older then my son. I was 39 and the wife was 37 when he was born.
If I didn't have him I seriously doubt I'd give it any thought about another one after the girls. I'll be 68 in Sept. My son will be 28 seven days later. I can't imagine life without him now.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> About what you said above, I think that I realized there was a conflict in what I started doing careerwise as it relates to what you said about children being a full on investment of your entire self. I have simple but old fashioned values and I knew that I wanted to remain in the home for any children I might have. Truth is, I always liked the idea of being a wife and mother but I didn't want to compromise on how I wanted that to come together, which is probably why I decided to not have any children.


You sound eerily like me. I too am of a more traditional mindset and I couldn't imagine having a baby then being forced to go right back to work. In my case, the timing of things and the fact we own our own business meant I could have her and work from home, at least for the early years. We're looking into a new work vehicle that will comfortably let us take her with us when she matures a little more, so she'll still have both of us as much as she can stand.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Bob Scott said:


> My two girls are 10 and 12 yrs older then my son. I was 39 and the wife was 37 when he was born.
> If I didn't have him I seriously doubt I'd give it any thought about another one after the girls. I'll be 68 in Sept. My son will be 28 seven days later. I can't imagine life without him now.


They do end up becoming the core of your life, hey? I have the privilege of being step-mom to two beautiful young ladies. They were in the middle of elementary school and living with their father full-time when we got married, now the oldest is getting married in a couple weeks. I had no idea I would marry an older guy with kids or how I would pull off being a full-time mother to pre-teen girls, but we bumped along, came to love each other and they call me mom so I think we did ok. Raising them was a priceless experience, and now with my own little girl I get to start all over, and I already have a bit of a bag of tricks to pull from. :-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

This was Nicole's thread, BTW, and we're pretty much thinking that taking the sharp off-ramp away from _working females in heat (excessive blood loss) _is OK with her. :lol:


That said, carry on!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Fine, back to dogs.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This was Nicole's thread, BTW, and we're pretty much thinking that taking the sharp off-ramp away from _working females in heat (excessive blood loss) _is OK with her. :lol:
> 
> 
> That said, carry on!


Thanks Connie but it was. LOL Actually, if you follow the thread that's exactly what it was about - all the way through except that we got to talk about the before, during, and after stuff too. I learned a whole lot of information from this thread and it gave me an entirely new understanding of and appreciation for what women go through during but mostly after bringing a child into this world. 

For those that missed it I got an answer to my question - there's nothing wrong with the dog, this is normal (especially since she shows no ill effects except evilness during her cycles) so whatever happened after that was pretty much ok with me. And I got to see some great pictures of babies too!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Thanks Connie but it was.


That's what I was saying.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> My two girls are 10 and 12 yrs older then my son. I was 39 and the wife was 37 when he was born.
> If I didn't have him I seriously doubt I'd give it any thought about another one after the girls. I'll be 68 in Sept. My son will be 28 seven days later. I can't imagine life without him now.


And the girls??


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

There you go, being sexist again...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

_ I_ am sexist - what is it you don't understand


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> And the girls??



Absolutely the best things that ever happened to me...next to getting married. :-D
I was never that guy who "needed" a son. We didn't even think of a boys name till the morning her water broke. 
Each of my three kids have their own special place in my heart but I love em all the same. 

I pushed hard for the girls to be their own person. That started early when they were getting hand me down or left over sports equiptment when they started playing. 
I will have to be a bit sexist though when it came to discipline. Spank the girls and they wouldn't talk to me for a day or two. Spank the boy and five mins later he was ready to go play catch with me. Wimmins! :roll: ;-)


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

You're not being sexist Bob... just making a very real observation, lol (jk).


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> _ I_ am sexist - what is it you don't understand


It is all quite clear to me, now...lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> You're not being sexist Bob... just making a very real observation, lol (jk).




Equal opportunity spankings. :lol:


----------

